# What grape varieties central Kentucky



## butchersong (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm sure you get this fairly often but I have a small 70 acre farm in eastern Kentucky. I've always enjoyed (drinking) Petite Sirah and similar 'in your face' wines and am just beginning to plan a hillside of reds for next year. I have zero experience with grapes but given my success with the blackberries growing all over the place I'm thinking it can't be that difficult 

I'm having trouble getting details on Durif grapes in this region. Are there similar varieties I should consider for my area? High tannin dark as can be with maybe a lighter variety to go along with them?


----------



## garymc (Oct 21, 2014)

Read up on the recommended spray program for whatever variety you are considering. I'm gone at times and can't do a spray program, so I planted muscadines. Oh, and blackberries and elderberries.


----------



## oregondabbler (Oct 26, 2014)

Much of your choice depends on what you want to do with this. Are you thinking commercial vineyard or a hobby? The spray program to support vinifera varieties like syrah is intense, especially in your area. Hybrids containing American and European grape genes are much easier to grow due to resistance to pests and cold. Commercially, its an uphill battle to gain market acceptance for these varieties but they make good wines. 

Vineyards are expensive to establish and labor intensive.  A vist with your local extension agent and some tours of wineries in your area wouldn't cost much and might provide helpful information. I see that syrah is grown in your area but most wineries feature hybrids.


----------



## ImkerVS (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Wild-Vine-Forgotten-American/dp/B0085SBJ04

Actually it's cheaper at Abebooks.com.

Good book about Norton grapes.


----------

